

Skype Founder invests $4M in Berlin-based Venture - pace
http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/16/atomico-invests-4-2m-in-6wunderkinder-german-name-global-ambitions/

======
wheels
It should be noted that while the first Atomico fund was mostly an internal
fund from the Skype founders, the most recent fund was raised like a typical
venture fund from a group of limited partners. Also there are folks other than
the Skype founders involved and from what I gather they do most of the work
with the portfolio companies.

The post makes it sound more like a large angel investment from a single Skype
founder and given that a lot of angel investors style their investments as
"Something Ventures" without actually raising a fund, it seemed worth
clarifying.

~~~
pace
Good point. When reading the TC post this is clarified. I used "Skype Founder"
as synonym for Atomico in the title for reasons of understandability -- most
don't know Atomico from first glance. More precise would be "Skype Founder's
Fund invests in ...". But anyway, Niklas has the highest influence regarding
investment decisions and HE is the face of Atomico, so it's fair to talk about
his investment in the title. Finally, we have a trend that most big investors
typically invest through own venture funds.

------
moe
Ahem. They have one product and it's... a todo-list. And not even a
particularly good one.

Atomico desperate for investment opportunities?

~~~
pace
That would be a better title: "Skype Founder paid 4m$ for a To-do List" --
damn ;)

> Atomico desperate for investment opportunities?

You can get that impression if you take a look at their current portfolio.

